

Productivity stats for Q1 of Battle of Brothers - veeneck
http://battleofbrothers.com/sirryan/stats-from-the-first-quarter

======
veeneck
Also, check out Chris's numbers here:

[http://battleofbrothers.com/sirchris/3-months-of-game-
develo...](http://battleofbrothers.com/sirchris/3-months-of-game-development-
statistics)

